

Evolt.org Browser Archive - sb057
http://browsers.evolt.org/

======
prawn
I was one of the founding members of evolt.org, which came about after members
of Wired's (?) Monkeyjunkies mailing list grew frustrated with the
maintainer's disinterest in the community.

For all its organisational flaws evolt.org was a really supportive place to
learn and share in many of my formative professional years. It's been a long
time since I was last formally involved, but I've stayed in touch with a few
of the other founding members and visited some overseas (in Scotland, India,
Chile, the US).

As noted on the page, the browser archive was the work of Adrian Roselli who
lives up near Buffalo, NY I think. From memory, he started collecting them
without any real plan to keep them online. However, with time so many of them
were lost from their original hosting spots and so the archive was brought
online.

------
unicornporn
Noticed that the first web browser I installed on my Windows machine isn't
there. To my surprise, the original web page (from 1999) for that browser is
up at [http://www.chameleonbrowser.com/](http://www.chameleonbrowser.com/). I
might have installed the browser in 1997 or so.

------
eli
Disappointed it's missing the crappy-even-for-its-time browser apparently
handcoded for The Pipeline, an early 90s ISP in NYC. Wonder if I could find a
floppy disk with it somewhere.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pipeline](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pipeline)

------
sengork
It seems that their archive is still being compiled. For example Opera presto
releases are not there yet.

In any case it seems to be a good download source when dealing with older
systems.

------
mappu
Nice collection, missing Dillo.

